# Outbreak



## Bakpacker (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this meningitis outbreak that's claimed 506 infected and 36 deaths in 19 states?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

It is over. It is old news. It was spread by contaminated medications.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

It was widespread because instead of making the compound medicines for individual patients, the pharmacy illegally cranked out massive supplies for a lot of hospitals and doctors.

Compound pharmacies are under different guidelines than mass producers of pharm medicines.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

contaminated epidural steroid injection solution caused all the problems.


----------

